# Can I use my Uber vehicle inspection for Lyft?



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I have had two of my cars inspected for free at Uber activation locations. On the second one (which was 3 weeks later than the first) the woman who took the form wrote UBER on it in blue highlighter. I'm thinking that Uber and Lyft probably have the same vehicle inspection requirements, so I'm thinking it was so I can't just use that form to get registered with Lyft. But if I were Lyft, I would give a damn if the form already had Uber drawn on it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

There are all kinds of driving jobs out there, specially in your area (LA). Uber likely pays for the inspections so they don't want you taking the paper and using it in another company.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> I have had two of my cars inspected for free at Uber activation locations. On the second one (which was 3 weeks later than the first) the woman who took the form wrote UBER on it in blue highlighter. I'm thinking that Uber and Lyft probably have the same vehicle inspection requirements, so I'm thinking it was so I can't just use that form to get registered with Lyft. But if I were Lyft, I would give a damn if the form already had Uber drawn on it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, you can. I used the uber inspection form for my 2nd car and submitted it to lyft.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Vouch for that, you can use one for the other. Lyft sends me a message from time to time to get it, but they already approved the one I gave from uber.


----------

